

An Open Letter To Entrepreneurs and Mentors - konaaceo
http://tech.li/2012/01/an-open-letter-to-entrepreneurs-and-mentors/trackback/

======
konaaceo
@pg I wrote this as a reflection of our conversation and where I was at in
that moment. Thanks for taking those few moments to give me what I needed to
push through.

